# Climber Saw?



## JohnnyT (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I think I'm going to upgrade to a real saw this week. I haven't decided if i'm going to go Husqy or Stihl. I'm thinking either the 334t or 338xpt for husqy, I know there's quite a bit of a price gap between them. I've used a 334 for my last employer and liked it but never a 338. Can anyone tell me how the stihls ms192t and ms200t compare. I do have a dolmar dealer right down the road from me but have not heard anything about them. Is anyone running one, and if so do they make a good climber saw? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tree md (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought a 192T a couple of months ago. There is no comparison between it and a 200T (well 020T before they went to 200T). The 200T will eat the 192T's lunch. However, the 192T is a big improvement over the 019T. It's fine for light duty work, limbing and topping. I do wish it had higher RPMs though. It is light and comfortable to use in the tree (lightest on the market) but I still wish I would have gone with the 200T. I will probably sell this one to a young climber I have working for me and buy a 200T next year.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Sep 24, 2007)

I use the ms 200T and like it a lot. I have never had a problem with it and I use it everyday for several hours. My understanding is it has a stronger housing then its cheaper version the 192. There have been a couple of threads on this in the past. try searching


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 26, 2007)

I just bought a Dolmar 3410TH which seems to be about halfway between the 192 and 200T as far as price and features. Seems to be a pretty good saw, so far.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Sep 26, 2007)

The 200T is really the benchmark for climbing saws. Great power and they tend to work day after day. While Husky has some great saws IMHO there really is no better climbing saw than the 200T. I know they are pricey but in this case you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 26, 2007)

There is an upgraded 2007 NEW EDITION of 334T, 338xpt, and the Jred. The latest NEW EDITION of the Jred has a new name, Jonsered 2139T. The new 39cc Husky and Jred upgraded edition have a better carb, increased compression ratio for more rapid acceleration and increased torque, and the auto decomp is gone.

Jonsered 2135T


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 27, 2007)

:crazy1: 




Jonsered CS 2139 T


Light and well-balanced arborist saw that is easy to use and service. The 39cc saw has a high chain speed making it particularly efficient. These qualities along with the fact that the saw has a versatile and well-planned design make it ideal for professional tree care and traditional arborist work.

Cylinder displacement 39.0 cm³ / 2.4 cu.inch 
Power 1.7 kW / 2.3 hp 
Fuel tank volume 0.34l / 0.72 US pint 
Oil tank volume 0.15l / 0.32 US pint 
Oil pump type Adjustable flow 
Chain pitch 3/8" 
Recommended bar length 30-36 cm / 12-14" 
Sound level 100 dB(A) 
Noise emissions, LWA 112 dB(A) 
Vibrations, front/rear handle 2.8 m/s² / 3.1 m/s² 
Weight excl. cutting equipment 3.5 kg / 7.7 lbs


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 27, 2007)

*Climber Saw*

How much is that Jonsered climbing saw? What is the List Price? I have used the old 357 in past years. I had always liked that one


----------



## JTinaTree (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not know jonsered made a aborist saw? Aren't there saws like homeowner saws on steriods or something?? It doesn't look very durable by the picture.


----------



## Aaction (Sep 28, 2007)

192T not a patch on 200T. I had husq 335's and had oiler and spark unit troubles. Never had a 338.
I stick with 200t and any larger stihl or husky's


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 28, 2007)

JTinaTree said:


> I did not know jonsered made a aborist saw? Aren't there saws like homeowner saws on steriods or something?? It doesn't look very durable by the picture.



Few years ago *Jonsered* build a Top-handle saw based on *Husqvarna* *334T*, whit idea's and design from *335xpt* and *338xpt*, and whit some *Jonsered* idea's and design, so it was not one exact copy of any Husky model, and that was *Jonsered* *2135T*.
There is an upgraded *2007 NEW EDITION* of 334T, 338xpt, and the Jred(2139T).

 :rockn:


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 28, 2007)

JTinaTree said:


> I did not know jonsered made a aborist saw?



Jonsered have always had an arborist saw in the lineup, but not always made by them.
The 2033T and 2035T was made by Tanaka








:blob5:


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 30, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> Jonsered have always had an arborist saw in the lineup, but not always made by them.
> The 2033T and 2035T was made by Tanaka
> 
> 
> ...




Today, *Partner* and *McCulloch* from Husqvarna Group have a New Edition of these top-handle saws........


----------



## Climb_High (Sep 30, 2007)

Doesn't look like the Johnny Red is very different from a Husky!! I've used the 200T exclusively except for one day with the Husky. Broke the back piece hauling it into a tree on the first job, so much for the Husky. You can see the problem in the first post of the Johnny Red Arborist saw, when you haul it up by the attatchment the butt sticks out which makes it hang crooked instead of the 200t which hauls up dead vertically. 200T is worth every penny.


----------



## Dibbs (Oct 1, 2007)

MS200T with Muffler Screen removed and Carb tuned.

Once you feel the raw power and balance nothing less will ever do again.



Climb_High said:


> 200T is worth every penny.



+1


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 2, 2007)

Climb_High said:


> Doesn't look like the Johnny Red is very different from a Husky!! I've used the 200T exclusively except for one day with the Husky. Broke the back piece hauling it into a tree on the first job, so much for the Husky. You can see the problem in the first post of the Johnny Red Arborist saw, when you haul it up by the attatchment the butt sticks out which makes it hang crooked instead of the 200t which hauls up dead vertically. 200T is worth every penny.



Yes the butt on Jred and Husky sticks out a bit, and you broke the back piece hauling it into a tree,... Wow,... well I don't think even the 200T would hold up to that kind of hauling......... 



Dibbs said:


> MS200T with Muffler Screen removed and Carb tuned.
> 
> Once you feel the raw power and balance nothing less will ever do again.
> 
> ...



Well, some are of the opinion that the *new* 39cc Husky and Jred are in the same league as the 200T, maybe better.....
Anyway, I don’t know what is right, but I don’t believe that the 200T always will be the answer.....


----------



## Dibbs (Oct 2, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> I don’t believe that the 200T always will be the answer.....



Couldn't agree more, over time new products will build on what has gone before, I also own a 338XPT but it wouldn't begin to compare the MS200T.

This 338XPT/MS200T arguement goes on and on, but the fact remains, (for now) the MS200T is better.


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dibbs said:


> Couldn't agree more, over time new products will build on what has gone before, I also own a 338XPT but it wouldn't begin to compare the MS200T.
> 
> This 338XPT/MS200T arguement goes on and on, but the fact remains, (for now) the MS200T is better.



Anyway, the *New Edition 2007* *Husqvarna* *334T*, *338xpt*, and *Jonsered 2139T*, is *not* the same as the older one's....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2007)

JTinaTree said:


> I did not know jonsered made a aborist saw? Aren't there saws like homeowner saws on steriods or something?? It doesn't look very durable by the picture.



They don't - Husky make it for them, as with all the other Jreds, except the cheapest "homeowner" ones (Poulan make those).


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Oct 2, 2007)

For what its worth echo has two top handles, the 330t and 360t. I have the 330t, and its no stihl. Its a good saw, but its oiler is based off the crank, if the saw is runnin its pumpin. Interpreted if your climbing, its oiling your leg.... should got a 200t... Good thing it starts easy.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 2, 2007)

This Dolmar starts REAL easy...the starter is super easy to pull.

http://www.manddsmallengine.com/dolmar/chainsaws/gasoline/ps3410th.html


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 4, 2007)

*i was in denial myself for a while.*

now that i have an ms200t,there is nothing like it in a top handle saw.if their larger saws ran like this thing,i wouldn't own any huskies.


----------



## Major Woody (Oct 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> They don't - Husky make it for them, as with all the other Jreds, except the cheapest "homeowner" ones (Poulan make those).



Actualy i own two joney reds, and i wouldn't trade them for any huskys. True they are made by the same company but lets clear something up. The Jreds are the top end saws. In each class they produce a higher cc saw than even sthill. Jonsreds are manufactured to be the top chain saw. The company manufactures huskys to be dependable and affordable for the big time tree companys who want to save money because they go through so many saws any way. Chainsaws are to the individuals preference and you would be foolish to deny yourself the pleasure of testing each maker, as apossed to takeing someones personal opinion. I am actualy looking at dolmar- Bad ass saw. Id take one over a still, husky or jred any day. Getting back to your question. Stills have more torque and are genneraly more powerfull than husky. Huskys have a higher rpm and are lighter, made with more plastic componets unlike the steel componets of its competitor sthill. Joney, have the power, light weight and durabillity of both saws. If you havent; pick up a jonsered that has been leaned out and run it against another, make your own decision. I own a 670 champ. ask around about it. Sterroids or not they kick huskies:censored: anyday.


----------



## Dibbs (Oct 4, 2007)

Regarding Jonsered...


Major Woody said:


> In each class they produce a higher cc saw than even sthill.



What about the 90cc 7bhp class and the 120cc 8bhp class?

Stihl has the MS660 and MS880 and Jonney Red top out with the CS2186 at 85cc with 6bhp.

85cc and 6bhp?!?! Stihl gets 6bhp out of their 76.5cc MS460. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FELLOUTOFMYTREE (Oct 6, 2007)

stihl is the way to go they last forever and start everytime:deadhorse:


----------



## rbtree (Oct 7, 2007)

Major Woody, though your post about Jonsy in general is kinda off topic, I want to comment. There is no appreciable difference in any of the current Husky/Jonsy line besides housings..... the innards are identical...I'm assuming this is also true with the 2139/338 climb saws.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 13, 2007)

HUSKY 338XPT ! Starts, high RPM, lots of torque , lightweight , adjustible oiler & it has a good chain break system .


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ms 192*

I bought a 192 a couple days ago...and really got to use it today...i loved it..

I had a Echo 330T...didnt like the way it was balanced...and other things on the unit. 

I have never used a 200T...but for right now the 192 was in my price range...and so far i am very pleased.


----------



## Major Woody (Oct 15, 2007)

*Allright already*

Bottom line it all goes back to what you like. And refering to the jonsey i was refereing to its class, not the sthill i was merely compareing jones reds current products. As far as componets im unsure being that they are the same manufacturer its seems logigal sense most everything in this country seems to be loosing its individuality. but for record I own more sthills than any other saw, i just like the 670 champ and the 2117 turbo. But my climber is definately the 200t. althogh im considering the california model husqy. Any one got input on the Solo advertised in Bailies.:sword:


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnnyT said:


> Well I think I'm going to upgrade to a real saw this week. I haven't decided if i'm going to go Husqy or Stihl. I'm thinking either the 334t or 338xpt for husqy, I know there's quite a bit of a price gap between them. I've used a 334 for my last employer and liked it but never a 338. Can anyone tell me how the stihls ms192t and ms200t compare. I do have a dolmar dealer right down the road from me but have not heard anything about them. Is anyone running one, and if so do they make a good climber saw? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



iv ran alot of saws my personal fav is ms 200 made by stihl cutts faster 4 certain cutts the desine is very nice as far as the way it fitts in ur hand its way more balanced than eco johny red husky shindowa home lite may be more money butt u get what u pay 4 i think stihl makes the best ill never buy any other saws been thru most of them good luck u cant go rong with stihl producks wll brother big mike


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 19, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> I bought a 192 a couple days ago...and really got to use it today...i loved it..
> 
> I had a Echo 330T...didnt like the way it was balanced...and other things on the unit.
> 
> I have never used a 200T...but for right now the 192 was in my price range...and so far i am very pleased.



iv used 192 gets cought on my accesry snap butt bottom line its beter than all other non stihl saws but has no ass 2 it get the ms 200 ull love the change wll brother big mike


----------



## Davey Dog (Oct 21, 2007)

Ms 200t, great light weight well balanced saw. High chain speed and good low end. Make sure and take that muffler screen off. I have heard that some people tune the carbs for even better performance as well.


----------



## beaverb01 (Oct 21, 2007)

Been using a 200T for three years now. Had carb problems in the beginning, but Stihl replaced at NO CHARGE even though it was several months out of warranty! I was ready to try Husky, until the carb on the 200T was replaced. Now this saw works constantly both in the bucket and when climbing and does an awesome job day in and day out. Very tough and dependable saw with great power.

Beaver


----------



## Brush Hog (Oct 21, 2007)

You better get the 200T quick because I heard it was going up over $600 next year. I need a couple big jobs lined up and I'm going out and buying one.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 21, 2007)

Brush Hog said:


> You better get the 200T quick because I heard it was going up over $600 next year. I need a couple big jobs lined up and I'm going out and buying one.




It isn't far from there now. A year ago I scored a clean used 200T for $375 and bought a new one for $475. The current price in my area is $570 the last time I checked!!!


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow...

I hope they dont up it up again...

The next saw to get re done i heard from my shop is the 460...stihl i hear gonna mod it like they did to the 440 to the 441. 

He thought it was a year to a year and half out...

guess we will see


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry 

didnt mean to change the thread...


----------



## Brush Hog (Oct 22, 2007)

I can get it for $525 with tax in my area. The husky 338 is $450 + tax so I'm saving up my pennies for the Stihl. I'd rather wait to buy the top of the line instead of buy a lesser saw then buying the top of the line


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 22, 2007)

Brush Hog said:


> I can get it for $525 with tax in my area. The husky 338 is $450 + tax so I'm saving up my pennies for the Stihl. I'd rather wait to buy the top of the line instead of buy a lesser saw then buying the top of the line



MS200T is going up $50! November 1st....better buy quick!


----------



## Aaction (Oct 23, 2007)

MS 200T is $1600 in Australia, about $1400 to the trade.


----------



## abbeystump (Oct 23, 2007)

*Get A Real Chainsaw*

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAI7-Qa2Io


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice...

i think that saw would fun to take up...lol...good for a bucket..

thats freakin crazy....but hey cut quick...

wonder what it weighed


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 23, 2007)

Talk about hijaking a thread... 

I don't think that one qualifies as a climber saw for even those of us that are larger than the rest.


----------



## fireman (Oct 23, 2007)

*climbing saw*

Ive been using t200 for about 4 yrs never had a problem even in the coldest of weather.It doesn't bog down at the end of a cut no matter what size of a limb u cut.I tried the Echo 360t had nothing but problems losing power at end of cuts which is very dangerous.It would die in different positions other than level.The 200t is a prov en saw and keeps on cutting no matter what u throw at it.My ground guys use the 192 for cleaning large limbs and at the chipper a perfect saw for home owners and ground guys.I also tried echo 8000 just not enough power or rpms to cut threw big stuff.my ms 460 rips threw twice as fast which is a smaller cc engine.These are just experiences iv had with these saws


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a 200t with 16 inch bar and that thing will is bad ass-ed, drop the bar size down to 14 and it cuts so fast it is almost scary.


----------



## paladin (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a arborist but we have three 020/ms200's at work (municipality) and have had good luck with them. I my self have the echo cs3400's and like them alot for the money. I know two tree trimmers that only will run husky's except for there bucket/climbing saw then they run the ms200t.


----------

